# A few paintings



## mygrain (Aug 13, 2004)

Here are a few paintings I done in the past that are on my website. Let me know what you think.

"IDLE"






"Conspiracy of Fools"





"Behind It All"


----------



## Karalee (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh that last one is creeping me right out of my skin!


----------



## terri (Aug 13, 2004)

You're a fabulous artist.   These are wonderful.   I have a clown phobia, but can't help but linger on "Fools" to admire your strong lines and gorgeous use of color.   

You have a cat theme running through many of your pieces that I like very much to see.     

Great stuff, I love it!


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 13, 2004)

lurvely!!! you are quite talented!


----------



## oriecat (Aug 13, 2004)

I love that cat.  And I don't even like orange.  But that's gorgeous.  

Really great work, mygrain.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 13, 2004)

Awesome work!

Clown pic is too good! :shock:


----------



## mygrain (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad you like the work. I do have a lot of cats in my work. I'm known as "The Cat Guy" at most art festivals I work. Don't laugh.  I have about 30 more paintings I haven't added to my website yet. I'll post  a link when I have the time to get them up for those interested.


----------

